# Urban Decay Book of Shadows Vol. III (Fall 2010)



## TeresitaMC (Jun 7, 2010)

Apparently there will be yet another Book of Shadows this Fall!! 
I can't handle so many in such a short time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I only have Vol. II

It was posted on Temptalia but the image was taken down as per Urban Decay's request. I haven't found another image yet and never even got to see it in the first place even though it was posted 30 minutes ago! Did anybody catch it and save it? Or able to find any elsewhere? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep looking!

Here's the post: Urban Decay Book of Shadows, Volume III for Fall 2010


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw it earlier..it's quirky but I hope they add a bit more colour to it and make a couple of the 'characters' a lil' funkier!
I'm looking forward to seeing which shades it will have in it.


----------



## Cerydwen (Jun 7, 2010)

Is this it?

Urban Decay Book of Shadows III | Musings of a Muse


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 7, 2010)

^Yeah that was it! I freaked when I saw it just now!!! So excited!!!


----------



## nettiepoo (Jun 7, 2010)

Im excited about the new BOS vol 3, but I hope its not full of glittery shades. Iv got vol 2...and please NO midnight cowboy anythngs, please


----------



## TeresitaMC (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link! Ah darn, no colours shown yet


----------



## BrittanyD (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll die if the palette includes the new shades. Hopefully there aren't many repeats this time around. I was kinda bugged when they included a few shades from BOS Vol. II in the AIW BOS. 

*squees*


----------



## Meisje (Jun 7, 2010)

I would love to purchase one of these --- I planned on getting the Alice one but it sold out everywhere before I could save the cash.


----------



## blusherie (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so excited for this too!! I also would like a mixture of finishes and some new colors!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't wait... fainting... now


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 7, 2010)

oooo this is pretty exciting! i missed out on the 1st one which i really wanted hopefully this has great colorss agreed with the girls satins are the way to go!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so excited! I have the Alice book and I hope this one has less or no glittery shades. Can we see the colours soon please?


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 8, 2010)

I just did a search for the new Book Of Shadows the other day! I can't wait for a new one to come out. If it has more than a few repromotes it's a pass for me. I have all the BOS to date AND the Ammo Pallette and that's enough Last Call and Grifter to last a lifetime! Pic looks exciting though. I hope UD will get the hint and release a palette with new colors and finishes in it. Otherwise they will be alienating everyone but newbies to the brand and diehard collectors!!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 8, 2010)

wow, the packaging is actually really cute. Might get it.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 8, 2010)

How cool would a matte box of shadows be?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yaay! so excited about this! I have the BOS II and really like it.. I hope there's no Midnight cowboy, I hate that shade!


----------



## Nicala (Jun 8, 2010)

Ooh saving up for this when it comes out. Must see colors before hand though. Regardless, it's still a bargain if you don't have much UD.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 8, 2010)

I like looking at pallets but I don't think they are for me in general... I don't know what it is but I like buying things individually, I guess. Plus, I'm usually broke so springing for so much on one set is usually too difficult/impossible for me to do.

I do like the looks of this pallet though--nyc is a cool theme.


----------



## dopalives (Jun 11, 2010)

Can't wait for this.  I was disappointed in AiW.  I'm still in love with BOS II.  I hope they bring out some new colors (without chunky glitter).


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2010)

i'm very excited for this bad boy!


----------



## xKiKix (Jun 13, 2010)

the only book of shadows i own is aiw but i am excited to see this palette, seriously hoping that they won't rerelease colors though


----------



## yeslina (Jun 21, 2010)

cant wait!!


----------



## Kragey (Jun 21, 2010)

I hope some of these are new...and I'm not really in to the glitter shadow, so I hope there are next to none of those. I don't own a full BoS yet.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm dying to see what colors are included. I hope they either include Misdemeanor or promote it as a single shadow.


----------



## Christina983 (Jun 22, 2010)

When is this in stores for purchases?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_I hope some of these are new...and I'm not really in to the glitter shadow, so I hope there are next to none of those. I don't own a full BoS yet._

 
yeah i hope they are not glitters either - ud glitters are a freaking nightmare to work with!


----------



## sinergy (Jun 22, 2010)

yea, the glitter shadows work better for me over concealer as a primer or paint pots even, not as much fallout but i dont use the glittery shades in my AIW book as much as id like cause of that. im hoping this new book has great new colors!


----------



## Sass (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't use my AIW palette not much at all...not sure why.  Sad I missed out on Vol. II, but I will be getting Vol. III...themed NYC is sweet.  Can't wait to see what's inside.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_When is this in stores for purchases?_

 
Not sure yet! They haven't announced just yet when this will hit, I know their Fall 2010 will be on their website June 29th(or was it 26th?!) but I think I read somewhere this wouldn't be out till August or September?? Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 23, 2010)

Although my AIW palette is barely made use of [so sinful eh?], I am very much looking forward to BOS Vol. III too!!!


----------



## xKiKix (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_Although my AIW palette is barely made use of [so sinful eh?], I am very much looking forward to BOS Vol. III too!!!_

 
lol, nah it ain't sinful. i'm just like you i've barely used it because i fear that it may run out. i would say that we're being conscious about our usage with the palette lol.


----------



## blondejunkie (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_How cool would a matte box of shadows be?_

 
I would almost DIE for this!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 27, 2010)

I read on a British blog that this palette lights up. There are little LED lights in the flap that lifts up. I'm guessing to emulate the skyline!! They also said there are alot of other "fun little quirks" so I'm really excited to see what all that's about! I can't wait to nab this! I LOVE UD!!


----------



## BBJay (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm so excited to see this palette. I would kill for some mattes in it.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 30, 2010)

Fall Collection came out on UD.com yesterday sans the new Junkie Glosses. Palette is sold out.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nettiepoo* 

 
_Im excited about the new BOS vol 3, but I hope its not full of glittery shades. Iv got vol 2...and please NO midnight cowboy anythngs, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Werd!


----------



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

really thought they would of let us know what colours will be in it by now


----------



## mturner0516 (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dar* 

 
_really thought they would of let us know what colours will be in it by now_

 
I know!!!! I've been patiently holding off on any make-up purchases waiting on this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then the darn naked palette is NEVER available....I need my UD fix now!


----------



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mturner0516* 

 
_I know!!!! I've been patiently holding off on any make-up purchases waiting on this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then the darn naked palette is NEVER available....I need my UD fix now!_

 

They are both out here in September ! I hope i can get my hands on them


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 11, 2010)

Did anyone else see the new info and pics of BOS III? Temptalia has the info and pics on her site. It will be my first book of shadows


----------



## mturner0516 (Aug 11, 2010)

Why UD Why? I was really looking forward to this, and here goes that blasted Midnight Cowboy....he needs to right into the night already! Personally I am kinda disappointed by this BOS.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so pumped, I'm worried at how quickly it will sell out. It seems to have a ton of permanent items but as I am brand new to the line this doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh I can not wait for this BOS! Love Urban Decay! I think there are enough new colors and permanents I don't own to purchase this one..


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 11, 2010)

I love the designs but I'm not sure about the colours. I hope to see swatches soon.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tell me why I was like running on here to spread the news about the BOS lol. I like it, it's nice to have some new colors showing up in them. I'm still miffed the Midnight Cowboy Rides Again is in it again but oh well, the new colors make up for it!


----------



## MissResha (Aug 11, 2010)

i saw the pics on temptalia before it was taken down. im really not interested in this one because half of the colors are repromotes (as usual) and the others are nice but not worth $54 imo. ehhh, i'll have to see it in person before i make a final decision, but as of now...ehhh


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 11, 2010)

So whats the verdict on the swatches? Did you guys see them on Temptalia?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Just saw the swatches, not bad, I'm wondering tho how the heck she got it so early (well yeah nvm shes a blogger..) and was allowed to post swatches??


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Just saw the swatches, not bad, I'm wondering tho how the heck she got it so early (well yeah nvm shes a blogger..) and was allowed to post swatches??_

 
When the company is ready they provide her with the palette and permission to post.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm going back and forth on this- I need help! I bought the second one just for AC/DC, but have since gotten rid of it since I never touched it.... In this one, I'm freaking in love with almost all of the new colors, but since I am a UD addict, I think I have every single one that isn't new already. And, I have been wanting to get Haight and Psychedelic Sister, but I'm still unsure if I will use it enough. What do you think? I can't get Loaded out of my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And when you calculate it, it does work out to a really good deal at less than $4 a shadow (not including the liners or UDPP) 

Huh.... decisions decisions..... NEED ADVICE!


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 11, 2010)

I saw the swatches on temptalia and I'm stepping aside on this one, nothing really caught my eye.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 11, 2010)

Interesting palette, for sure, but I get tired of seeing the same shadows repeated over and over again.  Two new ones that are in this palette that I want BADLY are Bordello and Loaded.  I can only hope that they become permanent eventually!!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 

 
_When the company is ready they provide her with the palette and permission to post._

 
Oh yeah I knew all that, looking at my post again I sounded like such a noob lol. I'm just surprised they went ahead and let the info get on out there so soon since this wasn't going to be released for just a little while, well I guess it seems to me in a while but it'll be here before we know it! I think I need to lay off the wine for awhile lol.


----------



## Nicala (Aug 12, 2010)

Temptalia review + swatches are still up. Link here: Urban Decay Book of Shadows Vol. III Review, Photos, Swatches


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Oh yeah I knew all that, looking at my post again I sounded like such a noob lol. I'm just surprised they went ahead and let the info get on out there so soon since this wasn't going to be released for just a little while, well I guess it seems to me in a while but it'll be here before we know it! I think I need to lay off the wine for awhile lol._

 
lol I dont think its not that far off seeing as we sometimes see MAC collections much earlier than this.She did have a pic of it with no swatches a while ago but they asked her to take it down so I am guessing now was time- not to mention they are releasing 1000 early at the end of August if I remember correctly in NYC they probably want the hype. Your right it will be here before we know it lol


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 12, 2010)

I saw the swatches on Temptalia and I think I want it. I only have two colours from Alice book, Midnight Cowboy Rides Again and Maui Wowie. The review didn't say that many of the colours are glittery, which is good! Alice book has so many glittery shades, which is a turn off. Will this be released internationally?


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Aug 12, 2010)

I only have 5 of the colors so I will have to get this because I love the purples and blues mainly especially Rockstar.   I have the 1st 2 and AIW and love them. Still debating the naked palette though...  I have so many neutrals....


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm also jumping on the must get bandwagon. I actually had a dream about Loaded last night. No joke. And, I'm in love with at least seven of the other shades.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 12, 2010)

As cool as this looks to me.. I think I'm going to have to pass. I don't like buying multiple shadows at once (like pallets or quads I mean) unless it just really, really appeals to me. I only have one mac quad and no pallets or anything else like that. A huge part of the reason I don't want to get it is shelling out $54. I'd much rather buy individual shadows, end up spending more but FEEL like I'm paying less. Yeah yeah, no logic there, I know


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 12, 2010)

Does anyone know if/when this will be released in the UK and how much it'll cost in £ rather than $?  I'll be back in the UK before this is out in the US so I'd like to be able to save to buy it immediately.  Where I would buy it though is another question - any UK ladies able to help me out?  I've never bought UD in the UK before.


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Does anyone know if/when this will be released in the UK and how much it'll cost in £ rather than $?  I'll be back in the UK before this is out in the US so I'd like to be able to save to buy it immediately.  Where I would buy it though is another question - any UK ladies able to help me out?  I've never bought UD in the UK before._

 
Don't know if it will be released in the uk I am from the US but if you do the conversion of british pound sterling-that is uk right? lol- then 54 US  dollars is 34.6865 brit pounds because 1 us dollar is= 0.6423 british pound HTH


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 

 
_Don't know if it will be released in the uk I am from the US but if you do the conversion of british pound sterling-that is uk right? lol- then 54 US  dollars is 34.6865 brit pounds because 1 us dollar is= 0.6423 british pound HTH_

 
Lol, yes that's UK.  Thanks though, I can afford £35 for this, lol.  I really hope it comes out and if anyone else knows anything about it being released in the UK then please let me know.


----------



## Cerydwen (Aug 13, 2010)

I read somewhere yesterday (can't remember where, but I'll post a link if I find it again) that it will be £30 from Debenhams.

xxx


----------



## Cerydwen (Aug 13, 2010)

Found the link: 

BritishBeautyBlogger: Urban Decay Book Of Shadows III


----------



## LouLou69 (Aug 14, 2010)

Just to let all you UK ladies know that this palette is now available from the Debenhams website for £30. It's a web exclusive till the 6th September when it will be available in store - love Debenhams on twitter ordered mine this morning x


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LouLou69* 

 
_Just to let all you UK ladies know that this palette is now available from the Debenhams website for £30. It's a web exclusive till the 6th September when it will be available in store - love Debenhams on twitter ordered mine this morning x
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good for you LouLou Lucky you get to see it real early let us know how it is in person please if its really nice or if we should pass


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2010)

i just ordered mine! yay! cant wait for it to arrive now!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 15, 2010)

Unbelievable!  I'd buy this right now if I wasn't going to Sephora tomorrow and spending a bomb there.  I'll have to wait and order it on the 28th of August.  With any luck, it'll meet me at my house before I land in the UK.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm so going to get the Book of Shadows Volume 3 next month! I may have to be quick and place my order when it comes online but just in case, it'll be released at Sephora in October.


----------



## LouLou69 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just to let you know that I got it this morning and it's gorgeous - there are some lovely colours in at and the design especially with the little LED lights in the buildings is so cute - there are some pics on my blog if anyone is interested xx


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 22, 2010)

mine arrived a few days ago and i love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the colours that i have played with so far are great. and there are only 3 shadows that i don't like because they are too glittery - mcra, mowi wowi and uzi


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 22, 2010)

oh and weirdly this was meant to come with flipside liner rather than ransom! there was a stick over where the flipside swatch was on the bit of card. i wonder why they changed their mind last minute!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 22, 2010)

That's interesting.  Either way I don't mind - Ransom and Flipside are colours I don't have so I'll take either one - saves me shelling out the cash for it.  Glad about Zero - as far as I'm concerned I can never, ever have enough good black eyeliners. lol.


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ulta is going to be getting a lot of money from me since I now want both the Naked and Bos 3 palettes. But Naked is supposed to perm?? Is that what I keep hearing??


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Ulta is going to be getting a lot of money from me since I now want both the Naked and Bos 3 palettes. But Naked is supposed to perm?? Is that what I keep hearing??_

 
Naked is perm


----------



## nettiepoo (Aug 23, 2010)

I already have BOS 2 and the Naked palette, so I believe Im gonna skip this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Im happy with what I have so far.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_That's interesting.  Either way I don't mind - Ransom and Flipside are colours I don't have so I'll take either one - saves me shelling out the cash for it.  Glad about Zero - as far as I'm concerned I can never, ever have enough good black eyeliners. lol._

 
lol! i was just talking to my husband about zero liner!!! i've been sharpening all my liners and i found that i had 4 of these babies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i'd recently given out 2 for friends anyways so in total i had 6! i think that maybe was too many...


----------



## doomkitteh (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't have the Alice palette and kinda want this...I think I'll wait for Sept 6 and go down to a shop to check it out. I like the light-up...and want Kush and Haight.


----------



## Sass (Aug 28, 2010)

In line at this event to get my book early.  Not too many people here yet.  My band reads number 8.  I got here at 8:15am.  I didn't realize Howe popular NYPD is over here.  Ha!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm a little torn because I don't really like buying pallets or quads but I love a lot of the colors in this and I don't have a ton of UD shadows...

But I'll probably pass.. And I assume probably too much trouble to get my hands on one.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 28, 2010)

I just ordered mine from the Debenhams website.  Hopefully it'll be on it's way to me in the UK when I land so I'll have it a couple days later.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I only just bought the UD Naked Palette and have no other colours from UD so this'll be great for me.  I LOVE the look of the blues and mm.. it's just so pretty


----------



## starviolet (Aug 30, 2010)

does anyone know when this will be palette will available on the sephora website?


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starviolet* 

 
_does anyone know when this will be palette will available on the sephora website?_

 
Quote from temptalia:  _*It’s expected to launch online at urbandecay.com after Labor Day and at other retailers on October 1st.*_


----------



## Christina983 (Sep 2, 2010)

good! i can save up a bit for it

thanks!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_good! i can save up a bit for it

thanks!_

 
Your Welcome


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm feelin that I want this too.....sigh.......but my birthday is coming up so maybe I can put it on my wish list!


----------



## panther27 (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 

 
_Quote from temptalia: *It’s expected to launch online at urbandecay.com after Labor Day and at other retailers on October 1st.*_

 
So it'll be on the ud website sept 7?


----------



## silentstorm143 (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_So it'll be on the ud website sept 7?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  One would assume on sept 7th or 8th , that is just a quote I pulled from Temptalia and she usually gets her info from the company.


----------



## Sass (Sep 3, 2010)

@UrbanDecay411 tweeted on the NYC event day that the palette goes on sale on their website on 9/7/10 for sure.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 3, 2010)

Just got mine!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_@UrbanDecay411 tweeted on the NYC event day that the palette goes on sale on their website on 9/7/10 for sure._

 
No sign of it on their website yet...


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 7, 2010)

Still not yet


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 7, 2010)

It's up under New Items.
I'm almost tempted to get it... But... I won't.


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 7, 2010)

ordered mine. geesh, those BOS's are addicting. I just like i really don't have to buy any other eyeshadows because i've got almost every color and finish i need.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 7, 2010)

I just tried to order - and called as well - already sold out!


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 7, 2010)

OMG..this is crazy i walked away from the computer a few mins and come back and its sold out! Urban Decay is not right..they should have made sure to have enough of these..I can't believe I missed it after waiting


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 7, 2010)

Woah! I just read a tweet that said they were sold out. They were only up for like 2 seconds and then GONE?

Sorry to you girlies that wanted one and missed your big 2 second window


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 7, 2010)

I hear ya....seems like it was not there one minute and then gone the next.  I don't get it.  This sold out faster than Alice!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Woah! I just read a tweet that said they were sold out. They were only up for like 2 seconds and then GONE?

Sorry to you girlies that wanted one and missed your big 2 second window 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Literally 2 seconds!  WTF??????????????????


----------



## MsHaight (Sep 7, 2010)

Im just being a brat, but judging by some of the names of the eyeshadows this seems like more of a San Francisco themed BOS rather than NYC


----------



## marajode (Sep 7, 2010)

I got mine, seconds before the out of stock started showing up.  I don't know if I will get it or not.
But you know, I wanted this for the colors, but I am a little peeved.  It seems like they are taking a lesson from Mac.  Hype, hype, send to biggest beauty bloggers in time for enough hype to build Use twitter and fb to hype it some more and give a date of release, then be several hours late in releasing it.... and people are stalking the site.  Refreshing every 10 seconds.  
I don't know.  I didn't get any of the book of shadows prior to this.  My only experience with ordering from UD is this one, and the Naked palette.  

This social network and blogger hyping, then out of stock, back in stock, out of stock routine is making me grumpy!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marajode* 

 
_I got mine, seconds before the out of stock started showing up. I don't know if I will get it or not.
But you know, I wanted this for the colors, but I am a little peeved. It seems like they are taking a lesson from Mac. Hype, hype, send to biggest beauty bloggers in time for enough hype to build Use twitter and fb to hype it some more and give a date of release, then be several hours late in releasing it.... and people are stalking the site. Refreshing every 10 seconds. 
I don't know. I didn't get any of the book of shadows prior to this. My only experience with ordering from UD is this one, and the Naked palette. 

This social network and blogger hyping, then out of stock, back in stock, out of stock routine is making me grumpy!_

 
Me too!  I wanted this for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  GRRRRR!  I'm pissed off.  That was just ridiculous.


----------



## MsHaight (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marajode* 

 
_I got mine, seconds before the out of stock started showing up. I don't know if I will get it or not.
But you know, I wanted this for the colors, but I am a little peeved. It seems like they are taking a lesson from Mac. Hype, hype, send to biggest beauty bloggers in time for enough hype to build Use twitter and fb to hype it some more and give a date of release, then be several hours late in releasing it.... and people are stalking the site. Refreshing every 10 seconds. 
I don't know. I didn't get any of the book of shadows prior to this. My only experience with ordering from UD is this one, and the Naked palette. 

This social network and blogger hyping, then out of stock, back in stock, out of stock routine is making me grumpy!_

 


I am also INCREDIBLY annoyed by this, if youre going to hype it up make sure to have enough once it does go on sale because then they hit ebay and it gets even more ridiculous. This is a circus!


----------



## marajode (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_Me too! I wanted this for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GRRRRR! I'm pissed off. That was just ridiculous.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course, now on twitter, UD is saying it will restock soon.
I'm sorry you didn't get one today, but it will be back soon, I'm sure.

When is your birthday?  Happy birthday early!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marajode* 

 
_Of course, now on twitter, UD is saying it will restock soon.
I'm sorry you didn't get one today, but it will be back soon, I'm sure.

When is your birthday? Happy birthday early!_

 

Thanks!  It's on 9/14.  Yeah, I hope to get it soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe it's a message from above that I should stop spending money on so much makeup!!


----------



## AcousticSoul (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been going back and forth about buying this for a while. I love Loaded and Rockstar (finally in shadow form!!), but I think I'm more in love with it because it's NY. I'm such a sucker! I really love my AiW, with the exception of MCRA...but this _and _Venomous Villains? I'm so stuck! I can't believe how fast this has sold out compared to AiW! Maybe it's a sign that I should be strong and walk away...but I don't want to!!!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am done with all the hype shit I to kept going back and forth with should I or shouldn't I get it and you know what forget it. Its like the companies love the drama they create and I try and stay drama free. I am taking the mind frame that if I cant get it before it sells out then I will have that money for something else LE or something on my perm list.


----------



## MsHaight (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 

 
_I am done with all the hype shit I to kept going back and forth with should I or shouldn't I get it and you know what forget it. Its like the companies love the drama they create and I try and stay drama free. I am taking the mind frame that if I cant get it before it sells out then I will have that money for something else LE or something on my perm list._

 
Completely agree
I got completely caught up in the Naked Palette hype and searched for it for weeks and when I finally got it I realized that I had been all stressed out over finding MAKEUP. Ive never felt more ridiculous in my entire life.


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL..I agree with everyone here..Urban Decay knows exactly what they are doing..getting us all hyped up like this only to be disappointed when they run out of stock in seconds! I am going to stop getting pissed and stressing out..if I get it i get it..if not..oh well!


----------



## AcousticSoul (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 

 
_I am done with all the hype shit I to kept going back and forth with should I or shouldn't I get it and you know what forget it. Its like the companies love the drama they create and I try and stay drama free. I am taking the mind frame that if I cant get it before it sells out then I will have that money for something else LE or something on my perm list._

 

Yes! That's exactly how I'm starting to feel about the whole thing. Glad I did it when the Naked Palette came out, especially since I didn't find out 'til after it sold out that it was permanent. I ended up saving and used that money for some basics that I ran out of. At least now, I can pick it up at a later time. Thanks, Storm! That's a good way to look at it!


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 7, 2010)

For people who didn't get the palettes, from an non-UD fan (although I do have singles of some of them) here are some reasons for not stressing:

1. How many Midnight Cowboys, Last Call and colors renamed from other palettes do you need from Urban decay
2. Their shadows are a glittery mess.
3. They created this hype and they should pay by you withholding your $ from them.
4. It is offensive to non-NYC's, that they created a palette praising NYC. I don't live in NYC, What my city isn't worthy?

Now I will go back to MAC threads now and will be in the VV thread going wild when that collection comes out and is sold out in a matter of hours. I am going to be pissed but it is only makeup, sucks all the same though.


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am glad that I don't have the funds for this, if this palette was gone in 2 seconds. I would like to know who these people were that got them though..going to have to hold out hope to find it at my Ulta in October. That was cheap that they did it in the middle of the afternoon!


----------



## amillion (Sep 8, 2010)

I got mine shortly after 1 pm. It was merely luck as I just happened to be at home for my lunch break. So glad I waited a few extra minutes because I was just about to go back to work and hit refresh on my screen and there it was. Looking forward to getting it at the Naked palette was just not for me.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow so it sold out in 2 seconds?!?!? Holy shit dude! I was at a seminar all day so I didn't know it took such a short time to sell out. But my mom happened to be home and she must have checked at the right time and managed to order me one


----------



## amillion (Sep 8, 2010)

The 2 secs was actually 10 minutes per the folks on facebook. You had to literally sit and stalk on your computer which is what I did as I ate lunch and read facebook posts. Had nothing else to do so glad it worked in my favor. Takes a lot of pressure off me to fight through the folks when it hits sephora or sells out again on urbandecay.com. Took me quite some  time to find the Naked palette. Not surpised this thing has been hyped up for the last couple of weeks the difficult thing was knowing when it was going up on the site.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 8, 2010)

POO!


----------



## Sass (Sep 9, 2010)

I woke up really early in the morning and waited hours for this palette in New York New York Neeeeeew Yooooooork!  I like this palette better than the Alice In Wonderland paletted...less glittery shimmery - but I love glittery and shimmery.  And NYC is one of the fashion and beauty capitals in the World so I'm glad it was represented in this palette.  Go Urban Decay!!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 14, 2010)

Did Urban put out their catalog for holiday with more stock of BOS or is it still sold out?? I got their e-mail today


----------



## panther27 (Sep 15, 2010)

They never put the BOS back in stock,it's still sold out.I was confused by that too.I talked too UD cs and they told me to sign up for the back in stock notification,which I did within the first hour of being sold out,and they told me that they would notify the people that signed up in the order of which they have signed up.As to when the BOS will be back in stock,cs wouldn't tell me when.


----------



## Ally4MAC (Sep 15, 2010)

Sephora has the picture on the website, but it says not in stock. Im not positive, but that might be a good sign that their going to start selling it soon.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_For people who didn't get the palettes, from an non-UD fan (although I do have singles of some of them) here are some reasons for not stressing:

1. How many Midnight Cowboys, Last Call and colors renamed from other palettes do you need from Urban decay
2. Their shadows are a glittery mess.
3. They created this hype and they should pay by you withholding your $ from them.
4. It is offensive to non-NYC's, that they created a palette praising NYC. I don't live in NYC, What my city isn't worthy?

Now I will go back to MAC threads now and will be in the VV thread going wild when that collection comes out and is sold out in a matter of hours. I am going to be pissed but it is only makeup, sucks all the same though._

 
I like a lot of their eyeshadows but I agree with many of the comments above.  I think this is totally marketing hype to get the sales up.  I don't believe it is OOS for a second.  They create higher demand by allegedly creating a shorter supply!

Many of the BOS have identical or nearly identical shadows.

I am a glitter bimbo, so glittery e/s mess is not a problem for me, but creating new eyeshadows by changing them slightly and coming up with a new name is dodgy.

How many BOS does a woman really need?  But they are smart enough to add a few unique colors available ONLY in the new palette, so you end up buying the rest of the recycled colors to justify the price of the palette which you do not need because you can only get the color with the whole enchilada.  Shady.
Oh, I will admit I bought the AiW palette for the shadows and the artwork, but these BoS have gotten really Out of Hand.

How about some Originality Urban Decay?  They used to be fun and edgy, now they are just avaricious and boring to me.


----------



## singer82 (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn this is crazzzzzy! I've been stalking the sephora site and even emailed them. All they said was they are selling it sometime this month but didnt know the exact date. So everyday I've been stalking it. I go one day without looking and its listed on the site.....not in stock of course! If I didnt love UD shadows id just say F it! But buying the individual shadows gets expensive. I've kicked myself in the butt every year for not getting past BOS. I finally can and I cant get ahold of the damn thing! grrrrrrrr


----------



## Ally4MAC (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singer82* 

 
_Damn this is crazzzzzy! I've been stalking the sephora site and even emailed them. All they said was they are selling it sometime this month but didnt know the exact date. So everyday I've been stalking it. I go one day without looking and its listed on the site.....not in stock of course! If I didnt love UD shadows id just say F it! But buying the individual shadows gets expensive. I've kicked myself in the butt every year for not getting past BOS. I finally can and I cant get ahold of the damn thing! grrrrrrrr_

 

I saw that too so I emailed sephora and they said it will still be released on october 1 as planned, the picture is just up to go along with the rest of the holiday collection. So we didnt miss it


----------



## singer82 (Sep 16, 2010)

hmmmm she told me this month. The deception! lol
Thanks for the info!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 16, 2010)

I got my palette today!! I'm lovin the colors in this one!


----------



## panther27 (Sep 16, 2010)

I got an email this afternoon from the UD website telling me I could purchase mine!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woot,finally,can't wait!


----------



## lemonwater84 (Sep 17, 2010)

in stock at sephora.com, just ordered mine


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 17, 2010)

Me too!  YEA!  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## honybr (Sep 17, 2010)

I was coming here to tell everyone it's available at Sephora, but I should have know you all would be on it!  I ordered mine!


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honybr* 

 
_I was coming here to tell everyone it's available at Sephora, but I should have know you all would be on it! I ordered mine!_

 

Thank you!! I just ordered mine,


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 17, 2010)

Finally ordered mine from Sephora too!


----------



## 0missjones (Sep 17, 2010)

I wanted to wait but I gave in and ordered it from Sephora today lol


----------



## honybr (Sep 17, 2010)

Does anyone else find it odd that it's still available at Sephora but it's gone in minutes on Urban Decay's website?


----------



## silentstorm143 (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honybr* 

 
_Does anyone else find it odd that it's still available at Sephora but it's gone in minutes on Urban Decay's website?_

 
I do find that odd and not to mention Sephora wasn't supposed to have it on sale till October 1st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted this at first but with all the hype I dont think i want it any more I think I will spend my money on something else.


----------



## cbh02b (Sep 18, 2010)

I got one...hoping that this isn't some weird joke on us that it hasn't sold out yet....maybe they did just get way more than UD's website? I praying I don't get an email saying "Sorry we really didn't have this..." EEK! I want mine to come!


----------



## singer82 (Sep 19, 2010)

I ordered mine too! I'm so excited! 
My UD black palette is awesome. But I'm most excited for this one. This will be my first BOS!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah it was odd that Sephora had it so soon.  Then I got an email from UD saying it was back in stock, went immediately to the site just to see, and it was gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway I ordered mine from Sephora last Friday and can't wait to get it.  I am not able to track the shipment via UPS though with the tracking # I was given.  Anyone else have that problem?  Makes me worried a bit!


----------



## Ms_Slick (Sep 20, 2010)

Just ordered mine this morning! I was planning on waiting until Ulta released it this Sunday, but with free shipping and free samples from Sephora.com, I just ordered it. I'm so excited to receive it and start playing with all the colors. And it'll be nice to not have to drive to Ulta and deal with possibly being ninth in line and them only receiving 8 sets or something silly.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 21, 2010)

Well my tracking # was working this morning and it will be delivered to me at work today !!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nothing like getting a package of makeup at work to make the day OH SO MUCH better!

I found it best to order from Sephora as well since you get the freebies and I also got a birthday gift.  Can't beat that


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 21, 2010)

I ordered mine two days ago and thus far the Sephora website has been showing my order status as "sent to warehouse", so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 21, 2010)

^^  Well I hope you get it soon!


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine is going to be here on Friday! yay!


----------



## 0missjones (Sep 21, 2010)

I got mine from Sephora today! Looking good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The packaging is so cute and I love all the colors.
I cant wait to start doing looks with them


----------



## pink4ever (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm getting this immediately!! I can't wait, the colors are gorgeous and it's only my second BOS!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 22, 2010)

I used mine this morning and did a look with Loaded and Bordello, zero liner and MAC Lap of Luxury gloss.  It came out very pretty!  I love this BOS.


----------



## shimmergrass (Sep 22, 2010)

i have both Bos I and II. do you guys think after using that III is unique enough to buy?


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmergrass* 

 
_i have both Bos I and II. do you guys think after using that III is unique enough to buy?_

 
I sure do! I have ALL the book of shadows (the NYC will get here today!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and the Ammo and Naked Palettes. If that's all you have by them, yes go ahead and get it. There are only 5 repeats in it for me out of all I have. I never buy loose UD shadows so I can get them in their BOS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps!


----------



## MAC.girl (Sep 22, 2010)

Mine will be here tomorrow =] I'm so excited!!!! I am still confused as to why its STILL available at sephora.com when they sould out at UD in 15 minutes!


----------



## honybr (Sep 22, 2010)

I was confused about that as well, but I'm wondering if they put a limit on how many you could order where UD let people order like 20 or something.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 22, 2010)

or urban decay wanted to create crazy hype for when it went on sale everywhere else?


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am going to get BOS 3 within the next week or so I hope.  VV is first!


----------



## shimmergrass (Sep 22, 2010)

macys near my house had it on display. they were pre-selling it for october.

i liked the eyeshadows, the new york icons popups were felt cheap and paperish. 

dont know if i really want it!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 23, 2010)

I just got this in the mail!! I love it! Reviews and swatches on my blog! Just click at the bottom of my post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WOC Friendly


----------



## internetchick (Sep 23, 2010)

I couldn't wait any longer and ordered this. I hope I don't regret it!


----------



## honybr (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_I just got this in the mail!! I love it! Reviews and swatches on my blog! Just click at the bottom of my post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WOC Friendly_

 
I just read your review on your blog - thanks!  Mine is in the mail and after seeing this I'm ticked I didn't pay for express shipping.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 23, 2010)

I just got my shipment notification!!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 24, 2010)

Got it today, will use it tomorrow.  The colors look beautiful.

*ETA:  *Loving* this bad boy!*


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 24, 2010)

Got mine in the mail today!! Love this palette..very pretty colors..so worth it!


----------



## honybr (Sep 28, 2010)

I got mine in the mail yesterday! The packaging is killing me, but I love the shadows.  I'm glad I got it from Sephora rather than UD because the samples made me even more happy.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so going to place an order on that palette on Thursday! If I do, this will be my first UD BOS palette!


----------



## Tobimaru (Oct 18, 2010)

I did my order last week at sephora´s counter...my agony is rising day by day.


----------



## kiss (Oct 19, 2010)

I am not really feeling this BOS. I have BOS II and AIW which I love but never use. The only colors that look interesting to me in this one are Loaded and Rockstar and alot of the others I allready have so I don't really see a point.


----------



## jjjenko (Oct 19, 2010)

I got mine at ULTA  this weekend. I am loving it!


----------



## Kragey (Oct 21, 2010)

I keep feeling like I should buy this palette, but then I realize that there are only a few colors I don't have, and I read about how bulky it is, and my interest wanes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I still regret not getting AIW, and I DO love my BOS II.


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 21, 2010)

Ordered this today with Sephora's Friends and Family Sale!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 21, 2010)

^Me too! I cannot wait to get it!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 23, 2010)

I got this palette a week or so ago. Bordello is my favorite in it so far..and Money is definitely a color I haven't worn before. Worth the money IMO.


----------



## Mygreatlove (Oct 26, 2010)

So happy I was able to work out a swap for this BNIB! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I should get in sometime this week. Bordello looks sooo


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 27, 2010)

I LOVE the money color !!!!!


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 27, 2010)

I got my palette in the mail yesterday. The colors are GORGEOUS! I did a full review on my blog. I think Kush and Haight are my favorite colors


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 27, 2010)

I got this palette almost two weeks ago and I ablsolutely love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! I don't have any of the other BOS so I didn't have to worry about colors I already have. The colors are amazing, I'm so glad I was able to get my hands on one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Nicala (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm receiving my baby tonight! Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 29, 2010)

I received it today and I adore it!!!! All the colors are so gorgeous!! I'm so happy that I got it!


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 1, 2010)

I REALLY want to try this BOS but I'm afraid that I already have too many bright shimmer colors in collection (humid, freshwater, nocturnelle etc) as well as the coastal scents shimmer palette. Is it still worth getting? TIA!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 1, 2010)

Hmmmm.... I love my AIW, but I'm thinking I just don't have the money for this right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to stop being a student pronto just so I can start getting paid more for my makeup hauls!!!


----------



## dxgirly (Nov 1, 2010)

Adnegveill35 said:


> I REALLY want to try this BOS but I'm afraid that I already have too many bright shimmer colors in collection (humid, freshwater, nocturnelle etc) as well as the coastal scents shimmer palette. Is it still worth getting? TIA!



 	I can do swatch comparisons with humid and nocturnelle tomorrow if you'd like. I don't think I own freshwater though


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 2, 2010)

dxgirly said:


> I can do swatch comparisons with humid and nocturnelle tomorrow if you'd like. I don't think I own freshwater though


	Thank you so much, That would be BEYOND helpful!


----------



## dxgirly (Nov 7, 2010)

Ack sorry for the late response! I forgot to check back to this thread!!

  	Here's some comparisons for you (used dry over UDPP):








  	In my opinion, they're different enough to warrant the purchase.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 21, 2010)

I finally got my BOS3 and I love it! The lights are beautiful, but I find the box a little bulky. The e/s colours are gorgeous, especially the two columns at the right.


----------



## tokidokibaybee (Dec 28, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> I finally got my BOS3 and I love it! The lights are beautiful, but I find the box a little bulky. The e/s colours are gorgeous, especially the two columns at the right.



 	I agree the box is a little bulky, they should make all there palettes look like the naked palette except have a different styles on the flaps , if it is a LE item haha.


----------



## marajode (Jan 10, 2011)

I wish so much that they would do that.  I just never get out the big whomping palettes from UD.  But my Naked one gets used all of the time.  UD should take a cue from the insane success of Naked and incorporate that style in their future palettes.   





Miss QQ said:


> I agree the box is a little bulky, they should make all there palettes look like the naked palette except have a different styles on the flaps , if it is a LE item haha.


----------



## Sass (Jan 10, 2011)

I need to start using all of my eyeshadows and not just the ones from UD.  I have been doing looks by taking color from three different palettes a day.  I like the bulky books I have them on my vanity with cute book ends holding them up.  Makes my table look cool.  Ha!


----------



## marajode (Jan 10, 2011)

Part of my problem is that I have to keep them put away.   If I actually got organized enough so that there was room for them on my vanity, maybe they would have a chance! 
  	I definitely am organized challenged. 



Sass said:


> I need to start using all of my eyeshadows and not just the ones from UD.  I have been doing looks by taking color from three different palettes a day.  I like the bulky books I have them on my vanity with cute book ends holding them up.  Makes my table look cool.  Ha!


----------



## Sass (Jan 10, 2011)

I totally understand!


----------

